# taking my Atlas in for recall work



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

so that said can everyone please post what recalls they had done on their Atlases.. 

Here is what i have it in for
- suspension recall
- AC recall
- ECM unit update
- they will check for sunroof, gas tank, brakes .. 

let me know if i left anything out. 
I did mention for them to see why my Atlas is so bad on fuel - 480 KMs a tank.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Are not those all service bulletins? Recalls are safety related.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

AudiVW guy said:


> so that said can everyone please post what recalls they had done on their Atlases..
> 
> Here is what i have it in for
> - suspension recall
> ...


So ~300 miles/tank...how many gallons? It's not 18, you are probably filling up 16 at most so over 18mpg, I don't see that as being out of the ordinary. Is this mixed driving, short stop/go, what?


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

What are the suspension and AC recalls for? Also, what engine do you have? I'm curious about the ECM update.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

cgvalant said:


> What are the suspension and AC recalls for? Also, what engine do you have? I'm curious about the ECM update.....


If these were truly recalls and involved your vehicle, you would have received a letter from VW with an explanation of the issue. I suspect these are not "recalls" as they are not safety related.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

cgvalant said:


> What are the suspension and AC recalls for? Also, what engine do you have? I'm curious about the ECM update.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


the dealer said some tie rod or suspension rod needs new tighter screws - AC recall was for a chance of it leaking into the cabin area of the front passenger. 



KarstGeo said:


> So ~300 miles/tank...how many gallons? It's not 18, you are probably filling up 16 at most so over 18mpg, I don't see that as being out of the ordinary. Is this mixed driving, short stop/go, what?


480 KMs = 298.258 Miles - any kind of driving hi way or mixed 
i fill it right up and the stupid phuckn mileage count reads you can do 650 KMs - which is the joke.. 
the engine is a VR6 which feels very lethargic


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

Went to dealer today to take care of some TSBs and a recall

ECM update used to be TSB 2050287 (Update Programming EVAP Fault(s) stored in ECM memory) but is now Campaign 23X1 - I had code P2450 stored in ECM but no CEL - Code confirmed by OBD11

Seat belt buckle campaign 69X1


----------



## akisaka (Jul 9, 2018)

-AC tube/suspension rod recall

-Bench seat belt buckle recall

-Airbag software update

-Sunroof (add extra vinyl tape?)

-Mirror assembly replacement (fix 50+mph wind noise)


Everything on mine so far.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

The "mirror assembly replacement" is actually a TSB- I have a printed copy

But the TSB only calls for putting foam tape inside the mirror cover, no replacement of parts is called for.

What part was actually replaced per your work order?


----------



## akisaka (Jul 9, 2018)

Rafale said:


> The "mirror assembly replacement" is actually a TSB- I have a printed copy
> 
> But the TSB only calls for putting foam tape inside the mirror cover, no replacement of parts is called for.
> 
> What part was actually replaced per your work order?


The part is called 'housing' and part number is 3CN-857-507-9B9. This happened on last November (Nov 2017).


----------



## NoTorq (Jul 14, 2015)

The suspension recall is just replacing the front swaybar link nuts


----------

